
Graal and Truffle could radically accelerate innovation in programming languages - trishume
https://medium.com/@octskyward/graal-truffle-134d8f28fb69#.eln5tn3ng
======
michaelmrose
There’s one final catch worth knowing about. I said at the start I wanted
everything I listed to be open source. Graal & Truffle are huge and very
expensive endeavours written by skilled people who don’t come cheap. As a
result, only some parts of what I’ve described are fully open source.

These bits are open and can be found on github or other repositories:

    
    
        Graal & Truffle themselves.
        The pluggable version of HotSpot they rely on.
        RubyTruffle
        Sulong (LLVM bitcode support)
        The R, Python 3 and Lua implementations (some of these are hobby/research projects).
    

And these things are not open source:

    
    
        TruffleC/ManagedC
        TruffleJS/NodeJS API support
        SubstrateVM
        AOT support
    

TruffleJS can be downloaded for free as part of the GraalVM preview releases.
I don’t know how to play with TruffleC or ManagedC, although as Sulong
implements some of their functionality, it may not matter much.

~~~
jerven
Seems sulong, is the better (more affordable) way to achieve the goals of
Managed/TruffleC.

------
sixbrx
This looks very interesting, but the lack of comments here makes me wonder if
it's being oversold a bit in the article? It sound like the Borg of languages,
resistance is futile and future languages will be assimilated - at least
languages that can bear the memory overhead of the system?

~~~
jonathanyc
It is very definitely being oversold, almost to a ridiculous extent. Its also
very weird that they named their project Polyglot when there is already an
extensible compiler framework named Polyglot (
[https://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/polyglot/](https://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/polyglot/)
) that has already been used to make dozens of languages used in published
research.

